# How do you find out your inferior function?



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

Pyrocide said:


> It's the function you do "stupidly" lol. I suck at brainstorming/figurative jumping around/productive idea-based collaborating. When I try to perceive more into a situation than is known I tend to get it wrong hence I need to focus on what I'm familiar with. I can have simiilar neuroses, to NPs who have my inferior as one of their higher functions e.g. seeing "the conspiracy" but I tend to go about it in a more nonsensical way, and it's only brought on by extreme stress rather than a natural inclination. Usually I have a tendency towards obsessing over a subject.


I always cry over my ineffective Te but this made me appreciate my strong points like Ne.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

bearotter said:


> Okay, I was actually going to make a thread about inferiors, but I'll ask here for now since it's there -- what is the relation between the dominant and the inferior? Because I find this is related to what @Octavarium is asking -- how is the inferior supposed to help with discovering one's type without being clear how the dominant and inferior functions truly relate? I find in some cases it's a bit murkier than others.
> 
> I think right now the part I'm least happy with my comfort with is the inferior function. I don't quite relate to inferior Fe, I don't think. What makes it murky in my case is that emotional intelligence was never a problem, but some aspects of Fe are.
> 
> I find Se and Fi go virtually unused in me. I use Te when I need to, but am much more comfortable with Ti. While I may not have been the best at Fe, certainly no EXFJ, I don't identify with a lot of what seems to be written about inferior Fe. Which leads me to wonder -- what is the sense in which the inferior function is inferior, in relation to the dominant?!


Exactly i don't have entire problem with my inferior Te. I can infact grasp logic very well. It is the execution of things practically and such aspects.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

dulcinea said:


> There's also two big ways of determining. The thing you're the most sensitive about in yourself: for instance, as Se inferior, sometimes I'm extremely sensitive about the fact that I tend to miss what's right in front of me sometimes.
> 
> Also the quality that you're the most critical about in others, I think it's usually people who show the negative aspects of that function, like, a Ni-dom might be critical of a constant pleasure seeker, or a Ti-dom might be critical of someone they perceive to be a constant shmoozer. But I think people are also hypercritical of people who fail to show positive aspects of their inferior function as well. For instance, an INFP might become really critical if someone shows a major lack of efficiency. I know for myself, I tend to also be hard on people who miss the obvious.


I hate people who USE, MANIPULATE AND ARE CUNNING. While i agree Te is very important and useful, i love people who are pure at heart and have emotional intelligence too and doesn't use their Te alone which happens in most of the cases and that pains me and make me curse the nature or God.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

If you're an IJ type, ask yourself if you find the outside world too fast and chaotic (Inf. Se) or if you find your mental world often spinning out of control with everything can could go wrong (Inf. Ne).

If you're an IP type, ask yourself if you find it hard to relate to people because they're too stupid (Inf. Fe) or if you have a hard time relating to people because they're too controlling and authoritative (Inf Te). 

If you're an EJ type, ask yourself if you struggle expressing your feelings (Inf. Fi) or if you struggle being objective and detached when you're being emotional (Inf Ti).

If you're an EP type, ask yourself if you have a hard time directing where your life and actions should lead (inf Ni) or if you have a hard time sticking to a step by step plan, going over every rules of the protocol (Inf Si).


----------



## 543452 (Mar 15, 2015)

I discovered my inferior function through a friendly game of basketball with random people. Including me, there were 8 players. They decided to give me the first shot to start the game. I shot and missed. After literally a second, they swamped each other for the ball. I observed them and immediately perceived a group of hyenas struggling to see who gets the biggest piece of meat. After this, I decided to walk away from the game, sit on a far away bench, and ponder about energy because of how clouds function.


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

Stevester said:


> If you're an IJ type, ask yourself if you find the outside world too fast and chaotic (Inf. Se) or if you find your mental world often spinning out of control with everything can could go wrong (Inf. Ne).
> 
> If you're an IP type, ask yourself if you find it hard to relate to people because they're too stupid (Inf. Fe) or if you have a hard time relating to people because they're too controlling and authoritative (Inf Te).
> 
> ...


I don't find my world to be too fast or chaotic. I like witnessing action unfold. But I hate loud noises, strong smells, crowded areas.
I don't think much about things that could go wrong. Because I know I can handle it.
I don't find it hard to relate to people if they are below my intellectual level. But thereafter I do get bored of them fairly quickly.
I don't have an issue of control, because I'm good at turning the tables in scenarios when there is too much control than there should be. I like competing for control.
I'm pretty good at expressing my feelings, especially in written form, although I prefer to avoid revealing them to people whom I know won't understand or appreciate.
I'm fairly good at detaching my feelings from important subjects, and I'm often annoyed why can't others.
I know where my life should lead, even though the goal is somewhat ambiguous, I feel like I'm slowly moving toward it nonetheless.
I have just about as much issues with sticking to rules as anyone else at the office. But I can do it if it's absolutely necessary, although I personally love creating rules, less so following them.

So what's my inferior?


----------

